# Double jacquard on a Bulky



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a picture of the first gauge swatch I knit with my electronic bulky compuknit. Its a 2 color slip st double jacquard, knit full needle rib, from baby yarn/close to 4 ply, much lighter than sport weight. 
This is a good example of how a ribber and stitch technique can expand the yarn gauges you would choose for your KM. Unlike finer coned yarns, this yarn is available at any LCS.
The weight of the fabric feels good for a medium weight knit jacket and is the same as if knit in fairisle. However, knit in fairisle this pattern would leave undesirably long floats. Double jacquard knits the floats in.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

HI Kate - I love your work, as usual. I wish I had a ribber for my bulky. I signed up on the Fun With Big Brother (a bulky site) on Yahoo and trying to pick up some tips. I have the punchcard but have never made cards for it. 

Keep up the good work - you have such good ideas. Ellie


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank-you Ellie. You just have to try to get a ribber. I saw one LNIB on ebay, looks never used.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done Kate, I can see your point, it would make a lovely jacket.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Sue Any yarn in a similar gauge will knit a dj pattern very nicely on the bulky. I just selected a pattern to test the electronics on my new machine and used this yarn from my stash.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is so attractive! I too have a bulky but no ribber. :-(


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice scarf Kate. Beautiful work and colors too


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

. Nice to see what one can do with a machine when one knows what to do. In just 1 day of having the machine.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Here's a picture of the first gauge swatch I knit with my electronic bulky compuknit. Its a 2 color slip st double jacquard, knit full needle rib, from baby yarn/close to 4 ply, much lighter than sport weight.
> The weight of the fabric feels good for a medium weight knit jacket and is the same as if knit in fairisle. However, knit in fairisle this pattern would leave undesirably long floats. Double jacquard knits the floats in.


that is beautiful work
I do double jacquard on my standard but not the bulky. 
I also like to do doule bed tuck. 
Will try this one this week . I need to get it uncovered and make something on it.


----------



## ncpat (Apr 25, 2011)

Great example for us with no experience, thanks! I just love to see pictures of machine knit items. It just shows us all what can be accomplished of we take a little time and patience to learn the methods.


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

I like this.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful work, Kate. Now I know what you've been doing.....playing on that new machine.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Hi Kate, just saw your post ,I had a Big day yesterday.
From 2.30pm to midnight.

love the jacquard with no floats!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

To compare, all three were knit full needle rib on a bulky; 
the pink punch tuck rib is 29 sts wide, the Neutral fairisle cowl is 24 sts wide, both in worsted weight wool, with Tens at 4/4 & 5/5. The blue argyle is also 24 sts wide 1500 ypp acrylic Ten 2/2.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Both of these were knit on the bulky using worsted weigh wool and full needle rib arrangements.
> The pink punch tuck rib cowl is 29 sts wide and was an experiment in N arrangements.
> The DJ cowl was knit loose and drapey, ten 5/5.


Looks like I better pull that 270 out and try this. 
Very nice. Like I said I do dj on 4.5mm silver reed and brother machines. But I like that look.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

they are all beautiful! thanks for sharing!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I am a total beginner, so I have a few questions, this double jacquard is really what I want to try and I guess a scarf should be easy enough.
What means "full needle rib"? Each needle on main bed and ribber? How is the half pitch lever?
My ribber instruction book talks about double bed color changer. I have one, never tried to connect. Do I need this color changer if I want to work in 2 colors only? Can I use any of the fairisle pattern for it? (Brother 940) Both carriages on N?
I also have a Brother 260 with ribber. ( so far have not attached the ribber on the bulky) On which machine would it be easier to try?



KateWood said:


> To compare, all three were knit full needle rib on a bulky;
> the pink punch tuck rib is 29 sts wide, the Neutral fairisle cowl is 24 sts wide, both in worsted weight wool, with Tens at 4/4 & 5/5. The blue argyle is also 24 sts wide 1500 ypp acrylic Ten 2/2.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Karla, I sent a pm with information and here's a very helpful pdf to review, just click on download...


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Kate , has been having a Good play you are a happy chappy . Great work


----------



## dogyear (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you for your explanation, along with the excellent photos!


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi! Everyone...
What about the Brother KH-260 W/ribber 24 sts Punchcard is there a card for double jacquard for this?
Thanks
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## dogyear (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Kate,

I have a KH260 bulky and KR260 ribber, with 24 stitch punchcards. I would love to learn how to do double jacquard, such as the scarves you made. I skimmed through the article you provided the link for above, but am unsure about:

- which punchcards to use...and if I can buy some somewhere...the thought of punching so many holes makes my hand hurt...the latest doctor thinks it's osteoarthritis

- how did you do argyle on one side, and stripes on the back?

- do I need to buy a color changer to do fairisle on the ribber?


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

You don't have to have a color changer, but it helps a lot.
I think you have to punch the cards, as the rows are read twice, once for each color.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Quite lovely.


----------



## BJ4crafts (Jan 21, 2011)

KateWood said:


> To compare, all three were knit full needle rib on a bulky;
> the pink punch tuck rib is 29 sts wide, the Neutral fairisle cowl is 24 sts wide, both in worsted weight wool, with Tens at 4/4 & 5/5. The blue argyle is also 24 sts wide 1500 ypp acrylic Ten 2/2.


love these scarves! I am new to the 270 can you please tell me the pattern numbers you used on each? I especially like the tuck one


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank-you BJ. the argyle pattern is number 286 in your machine. The pink punch tuck pattern was from this card;
http://eileenmontgomery.com/Freebies/Patterns/tuckpunchcardafg.html
You can input this pattern as you see I altered it and enter only the unpunched spaces knitting this tuck pattern using your #6 negative key. Or choose another tuck pattern from your 270's pattern book and knit without the negative key...


----------



## BJ4crafts (Jan 21, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Thank-you BJ. the argyle pattern is number 286 in your machine. The pink punch tuck pattern was from this card;
> http://eileenmontgomery.com/Freebies/Patterns/tuckpunchcardafg.html
> You can input this pattern as you see I altered it and enter only the unpunched spaces knitting this tuck pattern using your #6 negative key. Or choose another tuck pattern from your 270's pattern book and knit without the negative key...


thank you very much!


----------



## Bricoknits (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, 

Thanks for sharing. I like the pink rib tuck. Did you use a tuck pattern from the Pattern Book for the Brother KH270?


----------



## 53863 (Jan 31, 2012)

Had a successful go with my 260 after locating punchcards for DJ in my stash.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Great, show us a picture & what gauge of yarn did you use?


----------



## 53863 (Jan 31, 2012)

I remember seeing instructions somewhere on inserting pictures. Can that be done from a smart phone?


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Very beautiful scarves, Kate! I want to learn this technique!


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Kate, would this technique work for a double sided kids zip-up sweater?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It would jude. The baby yarn knit up beautifully and so a dj isn't too thick if you use WW yarn you can knit it with a wide rib or ladder back.


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

KateWood said:


> It would jude. The baby yarn knit up beautifully and so a dj isn't too thick if you use WW yarn you can knit it with a wide rib or ladder back.


Thanks Kate... Learning this will be my next project!


----------

